# Most users online



## Noxx (Feb 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed this ?

We had 99 users online this morning at 9:41AM... :shock: 

Is this a glitch or everyone was really online this morning ?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 6, 2011)

99 at one time? I was on but I didn't look to see who else was online. Can you see a list of who they were? Was it a rash of new users? What are you doing running a special for singhning up? 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 6, 2011)

That is odd. Wasn't the previous number under 50?

Jim


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 6, 2011)

right now it saye i am the only one online


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 6, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> right now it saye i am the only one online



That is for this thread.

Noxx was talking about the main page count.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2011)

I was online this morning but not sure if it was 9:41 AM or not. What time zone?


----------

